# Procainamide challenge-I am having



## denisek1028 (Nov 30, 2015)

I am having a hard time finding a correct CPT code for this test.  One of my cardiologists is performing these in the hospital to rule out Brugada syndrome.  He is using 93015, but not sure this is correct.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## pedscardio1 (Nov 30, 2015)

93015 is a stress test, I found this online, see if this helps ***If the physician performs this study in the hospital, you would not need a procedure code because it would not be separately billable. The test you describe is an IV infusion along with electrocardiogram monitoring. Most likely, you would include the testing service as a part of any E/M services provided to the patient on that day - for example, an inpatient consultation (99251-99255.) You could report the ECG interpretation and report (93010) separately if the cardiologist generates a report. **


----------



## jbhansen (Dec 4, 2015)

We have been billing using unlisted code 93799 and comparing it to the professional components of a stress test - 93016 and 93018.


----------



## Jennarw (May 23, 2017)

pedscardio1 said:


> 93015 is a stress test, I found this online, see if this helps ***If the physician performs this study in the hospital, you would not need a procedure code because it would not be separately billable. The test you describe is an IV infusion along with electrocardiogram monitoring. Most likely, you would include the testing service as a part of any E/M services provided to the patient on that day - for example, an inpatient consultation (99251-99255.) You could report the ECG interpretation and report (93010) separately if the cardiologist generates a report. **



What if the DR is not doing any E/M service that day?


----------

